# Lionchief vs. Lionchief Plus



## leszek (Dec 28, 2013)

Here's a quick comparison of my Lionchief Berkshire 2-8-4 from the Polar Express RTR set with my Lionchief Plus Hudson 4-6-4:








Both have:
Die-cast metal body with plastic tender.
2 traction tires
High quality sound from the tender with 'railsounds'
synchronized fan driven smoke with chuffing sounds and with speed of the locomotive
remote that controls forward/backward speed, announcements, bell, and whistle
ability to run on both 18V DC and 18V AC setups

In addition the Hudson has:
ability to run on conventional transformer controlled setup
'odyssey 2' speed control - love the fact that the speed is constant up/down/everywhere
flickering firebox light
engineer and fireman figures (but you can put the PE figures in the Berkshire yourself)
LED headlight (vs. incandescent bulb on the Berkshire)
remote that controls tender's coupler
remote controlled 6 different announcements - 3 at stop and 3 while the train is moving (vs. 2 on the Berkshire)

So is LC+ locomotive worth as much as the entire PE LC set? YMMV but to me it is.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

leszek said:


> So is LC+ locomotive worth as much as the entire PE LC set? YMMV but to me it is.


For some reason I like the Hudson better, maybe it is the extra wheels and the paint job and the road name?

Please translate for me.................... YMMV?


----------



## TrainLarry (Jan 15, 2012)

YMMV= Your Mileage May Vary

Larry


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

TrainLarry said:


> YMMV= Your Mileage May Vary
> 
> Larry


Thanks Larry, 
I got to get me a new dictionary I guess, soon entire sentences will be talked out with just letters in initials,no words. hwell:

But those initials don't make sense in his sentence then? 
So is LC+ locomotive worth as much as the entire PE LC set? YMMV but to me it is. 

So is LC+ locomotive worth as much as the entire PE LC set?
Your mileage may vary (YMMV) but to me it is?:dunno:

Is that another way to say your opinion may vary but to me it is? 


Leszek................You can't just love one train you know.


----------



## leszek (Dec 28, 2013)

Well English isn't my native language so you'll just have to live with my quirks from time to time.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that the LC+ is the way forward for Lionel, the LC was just a stepping stone in the product line.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

leszek said:


> Well English isn't my native language so you'll just have to live with my quirks from time to time.


I am old school, I type all my stuff out, most of the time I don't use abbreviated words either.
Stuff like YMMV I don't recognize so I ask, but I do sit there a while and try to figure out what the letters stand for. 

They ought to sell a book of what ever you call that for dummies like me. 

Hell I found one on the net, your YMMV is in there.

Watch out, dywtdt? wdyt? 
iaspfm! But ianars.

igtg, ih2gp. 

Can anyone read that? :goofball:
That is what it will be like someday.:smokin:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

big ed said:


> I am old school, I type all my stuff out, most of the time I don't use abbreviated words either.
> Stuff like YMMV I don't recognize so I ask, but I do sit there a while and try to figure out what the letters stand for.


Google is your friend...

Let Me Google That For You

Here's what you get for YMMV.


----------

